# What’s next?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Coronavirus Antibodies Detected in Wild White-Tailed Deer in Several U.S. States


Forty percent of white-tailed deer sampled from four states between January and March 2021 had antibodies from the virus that causes Covid-19




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

What's next a Deer mask mandate or a 15 day lock down to stop the spread?


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Set up a testing station. About 30 yards from the tree stand


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Get them all vaccinated?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Face mask while hunting this year for sure.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> Face mask while hunting this year for sure.


not this hombre, dont wear one now so sure as hell not wearing one when im in the middle of the woods hunting


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like after eating venison this year you should be considered vaccinated


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

cement569 said:


> not this hombre, dont wear one now so sure as hell not wearing one when im in the middle of the woods hunting


Ummm...it was a joke dude


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Fake news.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Vaccinate them deer with an aluminum or carbon needle...at about 300 feet per second.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Face mask while hunting this year for sure.





cement569 said:


> not this hombre, dont wear one now so sure as hell not wearing one when im in the middle of the woods hunting


Think Shad Rap meant the deer:


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Face mask while hunting this year for sure.


When we 1st had to wear masks all I had were my camo hunting masks, I have always worn some sort of face covering while hunting. So those deer didn't get it from me!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well there goes hunting. What's next? Turn in our guns, we don't need them. Big brother will try anything.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can only harvest a "vaccinated" deer in zone#1, can take 2-un vaccinated in zones 2 & 3, but if in an Urban zone the county limit applies! But only one buck. Any more questions? Haha. Read the regulations.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I’ve always worn a camo neck gaiter hunting.


----------

